# Sistema de alerta meteo europeu



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 11:07)

Europa aposta em sistema de alerta meteorológico
Portugal e mais 20 países europeus aliaram-se ao novo sistema único de alerta meteorológico. O site do Meteoalarm tem versão portuguesa e apresenta informação detalhada sobre o estado geral do tempo e eventuais avisos de alerta. 

Com as anunciadas alterações climáticas, que trarão mais tempestades, inundações e desastres naturais, o Meteoalarm apresenta-se como um meio útil para obter informação meteorológica em 17 línguas, incluindo o português.
Vinte e um países europeus aderiram a este sistema único de alerta meteorológico, uma iniciativa da Rede de Serviços Meteorológicos Europeus, a EUMETNET.

A ideia é tornar este sistema de alerta credível e capaz de salvar vidas em situações adversas e particularmente perigosas. Desastres naturais recentes têm sido lembrados para sustentar a aposta crescente nos alertas meteorológicos.
Parte das mortes causadas pela passagem do furacão Katrina em Nova Orleães deveu-se ao facto de as pessoas não terem acatado os sucessivos avisos. «Os alertas só são úteis se forem credíveis e bem compreendidos» pela população, ressalvou à Reuters Dieter Schiessl da World Meteorological Organization (WMO). Sobre este assunto, Francisco Cadarso, responsável máximo pelo Instituto Meteorológico espanhol, referiu à agência que o problema reside precisamente nos actuais sistemas de alerta. «E esta é a grande lição que devemos aprender do tsunami» que atingiu o sudeste asiático, ressalvou.

O Meteoalarm emite alertas sobre possíveis ocorrências de situações de mau tempo para o próprio dia ou o dia seguinte e faculta informação generalizada sobre temperaturas máximas e mínimas, precipitação, neve, vento, trovoada, nevoeiro, agitação marítima, fogos florestais e avalanches. A informação constante no site é obtida a partir dos dados fornecidos pelos serviços meteorológicos nacionais públicos dos 21 países europeus que aderiram ao sistema.
_Ciberia _

http://ciberia.aeiou.pt/?st=6623


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 11:26)

aqui fica o site
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2007 às 11:42)

este site é muito bo


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2007 às 11:59)

só não percebo pk é k portugal ta com alertas amarelos em relação a chuva e trovoadas, alguem me pode esclarecer?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 12:19)

Aquele alerta laranja por Incendios na Noruega!  Não o entendo! Isso é que é prevenção!


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 12:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aquele alerta laranja por Incendios na Noruega!  Não o entendo! Isso é que é prevenção!



Sinceramente ainda lá fui ver mais em pormenor para saber se era erro... mas afinal era mesmo alerta laranja de risco de incêndio


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 12:24)

mocha disse:


> só não percebo pk é k portugal ta com alertas amarelos em relação a chuva e trovoadas, alguem me pode esclarecer?



Portugal está em alerta amarelo enquanto país... devido aos Açores. Se fosse tomado apenas em concideração portugal continental tal alerta não se verificava ou não estava sinalizado como tal.


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2007 às 15:21)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Portugal está em alerta amarelo enquanto país... devido aos Açores. Se fosse tomado apenas em concideração portugal continental tal alerta não se verificava ou não estava sinalizado como tal.



obrigado pelo esclarecimento 
não pensei nos Açores  perdoêm me é k já e final da semana e a cabeça já não funciona a 100%


----------

